# Can I get this type of lock on a patio door?



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 4, 2016)

Can I change this so it will work?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 6, 2016)

You might try some one like this.
http://www.swisco.com/discussions/Sliding-glass-door-lock--77-40712


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Sep 7, 2016)

Generally speaking, you can't easily change to another type of latch on a sliding glass door. Sometimes it can be done given enough time and effort but it's never worth it. Buy a direct replacement part which will pop right on in minutes or replace the whole  thing with better doors. 

Phil


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 7, 2016)

Mastercarpenty said:


> Generally speaking, you can't easily change to another type of latch on a sliding glass door. Sometimes it can be done given enough time and effort but it's never worth it. Buy a direct replacement part which will pop right on in minutes or replace the whole  thing with better doors.
> 
> Phil



The issue is the Kwikset style key. That's what makes this lock so special.


----------



## joecaption (Sep 7, 2016)

Any Lowe's Menards, Home Depot will have a direct replacement.
May want to take the old one with you, they come in two different screw spacings.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 8, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Any Lowe's Menards, Home Depot will have a direct replacement.
> May want to take the old one with you, they come in two different screw spacings.



The patio door locks at Home Depot/Lowe's do not have Kwikset style keys. They are smaller cylinders so I can't match them with keys for the front door.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 8, 2016)

Perhaps another case of putting the cart before the horse........how hard is it to carry a new key?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 8, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLDlEvWIcbE[/ame]


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 9, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Perhaps another case of putting the cart before the horse........how hard is it to carry a new key?



I don't want to carry two keys if I don't have to.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 9, 2016)

nealtw said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLDlEvWIcbE



The issue isn't getting a lock on the door, it's making sure that the lock has a Kwikset style cylinder (the large keys that are found on front doorknobs and deadbolts) as opposed to the smaller cylinder that is usually found on patio doors. I don't want to carry two keys.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Sep 10, 2016)

Then buy and install a door which uses a lock that is compatible with a kwickset key pattern. 
Done!
Phil


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 10, 2016)

Your local locksmith?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 11, 2016)

Mastercarpenty said:


> Then buy and install a door which uses a lock that is compatible with a kwickset key pattern.
> Done!
> Phil



A whole new door might be too expensive. It would be easier just to change the lock if possible.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 11, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Your local locksmith?



They weren't able to help.


----------



## havasu (Sep 11, 2016)

As a last ditch, you might try a local mobile home repair facility. They seem to have lots of odds and ends that aren't normally available at other places.


----------

